# jSpinner.getValue()



## indy3 (27. Mrz 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein Standard-Spinner-Objekt. Mit setValue() ist es kein Problem einen Wert zu setzen. Mein Problem ist an den Inhalt zu kommen. getValue gibt laut Dokumentation ein Object zurück. Wie schaffe ich es, ein Integer zu bekommen?


----------



## Roar (27. Mrz 2004)

```
int value = Integer.valueOf(spinner.getValue().toString()).intValue();
// oder (String) spinner.getValue()
```


----------



## Beni (27. Mrz 2004)

```
int value = ((Number)spinner.getValue()).intValue();
```
Wenn's eine Instanz von Integer ist.


----------

